# Hillbilly micarta 1, Chinese katana-0



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Some time ago I posted about a little invention of mine, "hillbilly Micarta", well today I know what kind of abuse it can take!

My brother took off with a cheap Katana which I had wrapped a new grip on in the stuff last week when the coyotes went after his dog. sometime during his "battle charge" LMAO...it slipped out of his hand in the middle of the night and ended up buried in the undergrowth, after several searches, we gave it up for lost[It is after all a cheapo]well today my uncle found it while gathering kindling, only the last 6" of blade was sticking out of a mud hole.after we hosed it off I noted the blade and fittings had started to canker but my ugly little grip
is at 100%, no repair required! says something for Minwax Urethane too. :beercheer:

So remember, if you want a no slip, damn near indestructible grip, wrap it in jute cord, soak it in urethane, let it cure a couple of weeks and never worry about it again! and after it cures, you can even grind it and sand it for a trippy wood-like grip.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nifty Idea have to dig out that old knife with the busted handle and give it a try.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've used it on a few sawzall blade knives I've made. Works real well. I found some green jute what was nice to.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Where do you get green jute? if I was to mix the colors and or add black, that'd be camo right?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I picked it up on one a the garden centers. Can't remeber which one, Same stuff just green.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Betcha it would stain with that RID dye you can get at the store if not whatever they use to dye yarn would likely work. you could do rainbow swirles 



With sparkles


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Betcha it would stain with that RID dye you can get at the store if not whatever they use to dye yarn would likely work. you could do rainbow swirles
> 
> With sparkles


Yarns are dyed with a variety of dyes. If the fiber being dyed is animal based, wool, alpaca fiber, silk, etc., you can dye it with unsweetened Koolaid, food coloring, fruit juices, etc. I've seen some fantastic dye-work done with Koolaid and Easter Egg dyes. Anyone who has a microwave or a stove can dye animal fibers.

Knitty - Koolaid Dyeing

If the fiber being dyed is plant based it takes an acidic dye or fiber-reactive dye.

Knitty - Dyeing Plants

Anyone ready to try for a rainbow camouflage tie-dye pattern? :laugh:


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Might be required to use hemp twine to do the tie dyed pattern  

This does seem to be the right idea at the right time though I just bought a machette to replace one that went missing and have found it's handle to be a bit un satisfactory too small ( Cold steel latin 24 inch) I can see me taking the too small handle down a little more then doing the jute wrap then belt sanding and dremel bsarrel grinding the handle back to more of the shape of the previous machette which was a cold steel bolo. 

Magus what tols have you used to work the hardeneded "hillbilly micarta" ? I;m thinking a ordinary rasp or maybe even a file would tend to try to pull out fibers and leave it fuzzy if your not careful.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yall can always give it another coat ifin ya get to fer. Sandin (er a variant there of) would be the best I thin. Just ran mine on the belt sander ta smooth em out some, nothin fancy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

jsriley5 said:


> Might be required to use hemp twine to do the tie dyed pattern
> Magus what tools have you used to work the hardeneded "hillbilly micarta" ? I;m thinking a ordinary rasp or maybe even a file would tend to try to pull out fibers and leave it fuzzy if your not careful.


Hand grinder to shape, then hand sanded smooth with one of those sponge things, then re lacquered for looks.BUT on some blades I don't smooth anything, grips like a pine limb! good luck that slipping away or jerking blisters!:flower:


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

hey magus i tried a search n couldnt find the recipe, so how do you make it? and can you pour it into a mold?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

FatTire said:


> hey magus i tried a search n couldnt find the recipe, so how do you make it? and can you pour it into a mold?


"jute cord, soak it in urethane"

no recipe wrap the handle in jute cord then he said dip it in urethane by that at lowes or any lumberyard type store dip let let dry as I understand it. Sand to shape paint a layer or two on if you prefer the slick finish. Would suppose a messier way would be to soak the jute in the urethane and then wrap it around the handle if you don't wrap it to tight when dry I don't see anyreason to have to do it the messy way.

Been making me think though probasbly use all kinds of stuff for custom looks like denim in various colors or even 0ld colored t shirts. Have to go play with this stuff when weather is warm enough to spend a hour in the garage and hang stuff outside to drip and dry.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I overwrap mine then put it between two boards covered with wax paper then inta the vice. Sand ta fit after that.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

What I'd like to do is mold a handle I can bolt on.. I like removable handles.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

See no reason it couldn't be done. Just mold em up then drill em. Take a bit more time but should be doable.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Kewl, thanks coot, much appreciated


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yupyup to all.

Note to all.cotton twine makes a nice ivoryish looking grip.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

How about using paracord? I have seen one knife maker who takes the guts out and does a double wrap on the handle then puts on epoxy. Hardens up real good. Should work either way, guts in or out. Other sealers should work fine too.


----------

